# Grooming tools help?



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is Bertie at 6 weeks







Breeder said he will have a loose perm she thinks but he has a lot of hair than his sister. 
Are there any particular brushes for puppies?
I really haven't a clue on what I'm supposed get, help I'm collecting him Sunday week!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Katie he lovely, bless him!!

Arthur didnt really need to be groomed as their puppy fur doesn't mat, but to get them used to being brushed we got a soft bristled brush from PAH. 

As he gets older there are tonnes of different brushes to chose from as I am sure you will be advised about further on here, but no need to rush in straight away!!

Exciting times


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

This is the gear I got for my kids, love them all. Goes from most important to least. 

Millers Forge Self-Cleaning Soft Slicker Brush 
http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/0/076681832551C.jpg

Generic greyhound comb
http://care-for-dog.com/Image/dog-comb-big.jpg

Kenshii Scorpion Curved Dog Shear 
http://www.thepetonline.com/images/KENS_Straight.jpg

Paw print mat breaker (the one with the closer blades)
http://www.groomersmall.com/images/Dematters-5-and-9-blade-lg.jpg


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Puppy fur doesn't need a lot of grooming, it's great! Always a good idea to brush regularly though so that puppy is used to being handled and brushed when you really do need to groom a lot.
A double sided pin/ bristle brush will be perfect.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks il get one brush for him x


----------

